# Tanning, Good Or Bad?



## positivelybeaut (Feb 2, 2009)

I was wondering about tanning beds. I think that tanning is pretty popular and I do go once a week and wish I had time to go at least twice a week. I cannot believe the people that frequent the tanning beds. They are all different ages, sizes, race and male, female it doesn't matter! I do not think that it is good to go all the time. Obviously we know that to much sun exposure is unhealthy. I have seen some people who have go almost on a daily basis and been going along time and now they look like a leather bag! I go because if I don't I have such fair white skin with dark hair that I look sick without color. I don't like any self tanners they stink and are never even. So what do you think? Tanning, is it good or bad??


----------



## magneticheart (Feb 2, 2009)

Bad. I've been traumatised by watching beauty shows that show the effects of tanning, where people end up with leathery looking skin and age spots.

I'm very pale anyway so I have to be careful if I'm in the sun, but I wouldn't use a sun bed. I just don't think it's worth it, it's too risky with all the skin cancer risks and things.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 2, 2009)

most definitely bad. Tanning booths are still exposing you to harmful UV rays that are damaging to your skin. Prolonged or consistent exposure may result in skin cancer.

Here in oz, they are very, very hardcore about skin cancer, and a lot of the ads that we get also mention the danger of sun tanning beds.

It's not worth it. If you don't like spray on tan, then maybe try a 'summer glow' style moisturiser instead?


----------



## purplejasmine (Feb 2, 2009)

im really big on protecting my skin and would like to keep it in a good condition even when i hit over 50- so... if ur asking me, my answer is def bad. (not to mention its potential risk to skin cancer) heck i dont even step outside w/o sunscreen on! ever!


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 2, 2009)

I've watched too much on the health channel that it scared me to tan.

Quote:
Risks of Indoor TanningThe United States Department of Health &amp; Human Services has declared ultraviolet (UV) radiation from the sun and artificial sources, such as tanning beds and sun lamps, as a known carcinogen (cancer-causing substance).6

Indoor tanning equipment, which includes all artificial light sources, including beds, lamps, bulbs, booths, etc., emits UVA and UVB radiation.The amount of the radiation produced during indoor tanning is similar to the sun and in some cases may be stronger.7,8

A Swedish study presents strong evidence that exposure to UV radiation during indoor tanning increases the risk of melanoma, especially when exposed at an early age.9

Evidence from several studies has shown that exposure to UV radiation from indoor tanning devices is associated with an increased risk of melanoma and non-melanoma skin cancer such as squamous cell carcinoma and basal cell carcinoma.1,2, 9-11

A review of seven studies found a statistically significant increase in the risk of melanoma in those who had been exposed to UV radiation from indoor tanning before the age of 35.11

Studies have demonstrated that exposure to UV radiation during indoor tanning damages the DNA in the skin cells. Also excessive exposure to UV radiation during indoor tanning can lead to skin aging, immune suppression, and eye damage, including cataracts and ocular melanoma.1,12-15

Because UV radiation from indoor tanning can lead to skin cancer, eye damage, aging skin and immune suppression, it is not safe to use tanning lamps to obtain vitamin D.16

Source


----------



## -Chelsey- (Feb 2, 2009)

I love tanning. So I'm going to say it's good..even though I know it's bad lol..my mom has been tanning at least 2 times a week for about 20 years and she is pretty tan but not at all leathery. I think a lot of it has to do with your skin tone and genetics but either way I love it. Everything you do now a days gives you cancer so if it makes you feel better then why not do it?


----------



## Annelle (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm going to say it's bad, but I'd say tanning once a week isn't as bad as laying out in the sun every day.

I used to never go tanning. Now I'll go to a tanning bed about 3 times a winter. I've had a history of seasonal depression, and I'm mostly an indoorsy person so I don't get much sun anyway. A bit of sun helps to increase endorphins which help fight depression which is why I go. I've heard the tanning bed does the same as the actual sun, except it's like...prescription strength sun. haha.

I think it's more of the "in moderation" rule. If you never see the sun, going once in a while probably won't kill you. Never going won't necessarily hurt you. But going every day, or being in the sun everyday while ALSO going to a tanning bed probably isn't a good thing.

kinda like chocolate. it's probably honestly not really good for you, but it tastes so good and one bite won't make you fat. but too much and you might start tipping the scales!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 2, 2009)

I think just looking at my avatar will tell you that I'm most definitely not an advocate of tanning. lol!

It's damaging to your skin, will give you wrinkles prematurely, and (most importantly) will increase your chances of getting skin cancer...ESPECIALLY if you're naturally fair.

I don't bother with self tanners either; I've chosen to fully embrace my naturally pale skintone. And (considering that I live in Florida), I think it's just something that makes me stand out from everyone else.





*ETA*: Just thought that I'd add...I've had to have 3 separate biopsies testing for skin cancer since I was 8 years old. I'm at a high risk for skin cancer, and I've gotten lucky so far, but I'm not taking any chances. Not when something like this is so easily avoidable.


----------



## DeluxxeIt (Feb 2, 2009)

I am a total fan of mystic tanning. I know that I come with a natural tint.But it just evens your tone beautifully.


----------



## Andi (Feb 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here in oz, they are very, very hardcore about skin cancer, and a lot of the ads that we get also mention the danger of sun tanning beds.?

A have a friend who lived in Australia for a year and told me about that, you barely see any locals on the beach. IÂ´m very impressed by the fact that it seems like everyone over there knows about the danger of UV exposure. But then again, with the high incidence of skin cancers in their past you understand why knowledge about it is crucial.
I used to go tanning randomly, once a week during winter. IÂ´d do it one year, then not do it next year. But I do lay out in the sun, only my face adequately protected. IÂ´d use self tanner on my face to be darker, but I like a real tan on my body

Just having completed my dermatology internship gave me the final push in the right direction though.

I had doctors tell me about 20 something year old Melanoma patients! Sooo scary! Of course those people are the ones whoÂ´d use tanning beds 3-4 times a week, regularly, on top of sun exposure in the warmer months. And lots of them start out so early! At the cheap tanning salon chains you see nothing but 16 year olds with the darkest tans. In winter-when everyone else is pale. It looks so fake, so cheap and I wonder if they are even realizing what theyÂ´re doing to their skin. Thank god thatÂ´s only the exception, but you never know if theyÂ´ll have to pay for that habit later on in life.


----------



## Lucy (Feb 2, 2009)

categorically bad, i would never use one of those things. i think they're worse than spending a day in the sun because the UV is sooo concentrated on those things. it's like an 80% chance of getting skin cancer. i think it's stupid to use them just to look a little bit brown when there are so many good fake tans out there.


----------



## jones10021 (Feb 2, 2009)

Tanning is definitely bad. For a safe alternative you should try Mystic Tanning. I love it, it cost a little more and lasts about a week but its def better than leathery skin and cancer.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 3, 2009)

With so many warnings about skin cancer, do you really need to ask if tanning is bad or not? It's one of those situations kind of like those who smoke...you know there is a very high chance of getting lung cancer, yet they do it anyway becuase it gives them some kind of high...so now think tanning...what is the almost direct cause of all types of skin cancer? Uv rays....it's a personal choice but there are far more cons then there are pro's to tanning...major one being premature aging and sun spots....who needs that?!?!


----------



## Darla (Feb 3, 2009)

i still think back to my childhood and the masses of people just baking in the sun trying to get that all over tan. that was the epitome of healthiness, funny how things change


----------



## szie (Feb 3, 2009)

Bad; it may look good in the meantime, but in the long run, you're going to regret it.


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 3, 2009)

There is NOTHING healthy about a tan! If you want a tan, get a fake one! As Rosie said, skin cancer awareness is HUGE over here in Aus, we take it very seriously. My Dad has had to have several skin cancers cut out of his skin over the years from sun damage over the years, so I am very careful when I'm out in the sun, sunscreen all the way.

We constantly have commericals on TV about the dangers of skin cancer - this is the latest one.

Australia's NSW Cancer Council goes rap to promote skin cancer awareness - It's a Beautiful Day for Cancer


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 3, 2009)

Very bad in my opinion... my aunt and her two daughters all had skin cancer. They all used to bake in the sun... and tan in the beds during the winter. As pretty as a nice tan looks... it's not worth the risk. I have a friend (she's my age, 28) who lives in the sun during the summers. Her skin is already a wrinkly old mess... I will not let that happen to me.


----------



## alexxx! (Feb 3, 2009)

my mom has owned the #1 tanning salon in my town for about 4 years now and she's also a nurse so she really pays a lot of attention to the medical aspect of tanning. from what i have heard from her over the years, tanning can actually be pretty healthy for you. i'll ask her for some references and see what she can dig up for me because i know my word against everyone else's isn't much but i think my mom is a pretty knowledgeable woman and she's done her research on it.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks Alex! I think that would be really interesting to read.

I do know that apparently, women DO need vitamin D, that is found in UV rays? so a little sun is good for you perhaps... and it can also affect moods - some people have seasonal depression in those countries where there is very little sun in winter... I also think I've heard that whatever that country is where they only have a few hours of daylight in winter has the highest suicide rate in the world....

All of those things aside though, I think the argument against tanning is too serious to dismiss.


----------



## Andi (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah, we definitely need the Vitamin D. I just read something about that almost everybody is not getting enough Vitamin D (unless you live in Florida perhaps), but you can take Vit D as a supplement so thatÂ´s no excuse. IÂ´m not sure if Vitamin D is mayve even absorbed through skin that has sunscreen on it? Maybe, maybe not.

Also, about seasonal depression. I have it myself, and there is no need to use tanning beds, and IÂ´m not even sure if they have a scientifically proven benefit for seasonal depression. What you can do is get those special lights that immitate sunlight, and they are not harmful to the skin, but proven to help some people with seasonal depression. It did help me a little bit, but chocolate helped more hehe

Nobody needs to stay inside 24/7 being afraid of the sun (although I hear that Dita Van Teese always has all the blinds closed in her hotel room so she canÂ´t catch any sunlight and loose any of her paleness lol thatÂ´s kinda crazy), but people need to understand the fact that not everything nowadays causes cancer and therefore they canÂ´t dismiss the actual dangers just cause apparently everything we humans do causes cancer anyway! A lot of things are _suspected_ to contribute to cancer, you read about a new thing almost every day, thatÂ´s true. It may or may not proven to be true in the next study they do on that topic, and you may not know how big the effect is.

But some things, like smoking and excessive UV expsure, are _known_ to cause cancer. And it doesnÂ´t help that your uncle or grandma or neighbor spent years in the sun and hasnÂ´t had cancer. You might as well be the unlucky only person in your circle to get it.

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif There is NOTHING healthy about a tan! If you want a tan, get a fake one! As Rosie said, skin cancer awareness is HUGE over here in Aus, we take it very seriously. My Dad has had to have several skin cancers cut out of his skin over the years from sun damage over the years, so I am very careful when I'm out in the sun, sunscreen all the way.

We constantly have commericals on TV about the dangers of skin cancer - this is the latest one.

Australia's NSW Cancer Council goes rap to promote skin cancer awareness - It's a Beautiful Day for Cancer

pretty cool song actually, what a gread idea to raise awareness. But the red cancer-guy is sooo freaky! I almost didnÂ´t wanna start watching the video because it looks so creepy and gross


----------



## mebs786 (Feb 3, 2009)

I dont think its worth it after hearing the damage it can do to your skin.

Have you tried the gradual self tan creams? I have not tried them personally but I have heard that they are good. You use the cream daily to slowly build a natural golden looking tan whilst moisturising and conditioning your skin to give a healthy glow to your skin.

I know a few people that use these and their colour is even.


----------



## Lucy (Feb 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *mebs786* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont think its worth it after hearing the damage it can do to your skin. 
Have you tried the gradual self tan creams? I have not tried them personally but I have heard that they are good. You use the cream daily to slowly build a natural golden looking tan whilst moisturising and conditioning your skin to give a healthy glow to your skin.

I know a few people that use these and their colour is even.

gradual tanners are great. there's no excuse for using sunbeds when products such as gradual tanners are around- those things really work and look great.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *alexxx!* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my mom has owned the #1 tanning salon in my town for about 4 years now and she's also a nurse so she really pays a lot of attention to the medical aspect of tanning. from what i have heard from her over the years, tanning can actually be pretty healthy for you. i'll ask her for some references and see what she can dig up for me because i know my word against everyone else's isn't much but i think my mom is a pretty knowledgeable woman and she's done her research on it.




I don't mean this in a mean way, but a lot of nurses smoke, too. That doesn't mean it's healthy...they know it's bad for them and choose to do it anyway.
IMO, any benefits of tanning beds (such as absorbing vitamin D) can be achieved in healthier ways. Honestly, the benefits of tanning beds are far outweighed by the serious damage they can cause.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't know..I personally enjoy tanning, I do think that going 3+ days a week is too much and when your super super dark it looks fake and weird but I don't see anything wrong with having a little bit of a tan. Yeah too much UV rays can cause cancer but whats the difference from being out on the lake/beach all day hanging out with friends? What are we supposed to hide inside for our entire lives because we're scared of getting cancer? I know sunscreen will help but when I'm out on the boat all day I'm not thinking about putting on sun screen every 20 minutes so I don't get a wrinkle..plus I'd rather have a base tan from a tanning bed before being outside all day and getting a sun burn, which I believe burning puts you at a bigger risk for skin cancer.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by *-Chelsey-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't know..I personally enjoy tanning, I do think that going 3+ days a week is too much and when your super super dark it looks fake and weird but I don't see anything wrong with having a little bit of a tan. Yeah too much UV rays can cause cancer but whats the difference from being out on the lake/beach all day hanging out with friends? What are we supposed to hide inside for our entire lives because we're scared of getting cancer? I know sunscreen will help but when I'm out on the boat all day I'm not thinking about putting on sun screen every 20 minutes so I don't get a wrinkle..plus I'd rather have a base tan from a tanning bed before being outside all day and getting a sun burn, which I believe burning puts you at a bigger risk for skin cancer. No, you're not going to hide inside becuase you're scared of getting skin cancer, the difference is that when you're outside, chances are you more then likely put on sunscreen....when you're in the tanning bed you put on lotions that penetrate the first few layers of your skin and attract the uv to accelerate a tan. It doesn't take a genius to know that tanning is not cool. It is a personal choice however, and at the end of the day, you're going to be the one to live with the after effects.


----------



## alexxx! (Feb 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't mean this in a mean way, but a lot of nurses smoke, too. That doesn't mean it's healthy...they know it's bad for them and choose to do it anyway.
IMO, any benefits of tanning beds (such as absorbing vitamin D) can be achieved in healthier ways. Honestly, the benefits of tanning beds are far outweighed by the serious damage they can cause.


i'm not really sure if i understand what you mean... i wasn't trying to say that just because my mom means that whatever she does is healthy... i just know she has looked into it a lot because she 1) likes to be knowledgeable about things and 2) can better inform her customers if or when they ask. but like i said, i don't know the specific references she has to back her opinion up. i usually just take her word for it.


----------



## TheGreenFairy (Feb 4, 2009)

I dont deliberately tan, but its hard not too here in australia...its the middle of summer, you cant go out for 20 minutes without getting tanned or burnt sometimes. As for the beach, locals will generally still go in the summer, but i most people try and swim early in the morning or late in the afternoon.

I wish i could afford spray tans all the time. I like the way that clothes and makeup contrast with a warm and beautiful tan.

I just use the gradual tanner at the moment. I hear the bodyshop one is quite good.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by *alexxx!* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i'm not really sure if i understand what you mean... i wasn't trying to say that just because my mom means that whatever she does is healthy... i just know she has looked into it a lot because she 1) likes to be knowledgeable about things and 2) can better inform her customers if or when they ask. but like i said, i don't know the specific references she has to back her opinion up. i usually just take her word for it. Alexxx I think what she was saying is just becuase you're mom is a nurse as you mentioned, and as you also mentioned is quite knowledgable, doesn't mean that tanning beds are good for you simply becuase your mom owns a salon.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 4, 2009)

That's how i understood it too.

Honestly, i don't like tanning beds, and i iwll never recommend one. What people never seem to remember is UV rays do not exclusively give tans and burns, they also penetrate deep into your cells, right where the DNA is stocked, and they can alter it. I cannot help but think you'll get the same effect from the fake sun than our natural one.

If all you want is to prepare your skin, you can take some pills that prepare your tan and help you keeping it longer (that's what they say, i have never tried these myself).

Or you could look for carrot oil, it will give you a nice skin as well as help you get a tan (thanks to the vitamin A).


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 4, 2009)

Instead of asking us if tanning beds are safe, why don't you visit a cancer hospital and ask skin cancer patients what they think.

I use to work at a cancer hospital. On the days that we had the skin clinic, patients of all ages, races and genders would come in to be treated. Patients admitted that they were avid sun worshippers and used tanning beds.

The saddest cases I personally knew of were two young men in their early 20, being treated for malignant malenoma. Withing a year, they both passed away. One man left a wife and baby behind.

Another time I befriended a woman I had met in a seminar. We got into one of these "how old do I look" conversations.

I swear to god she was at least 53. I said 42 to be nice. And she was shocked as she told me she was 38.

She had well-defined wrinkles all over her face, and her hands were wrinkled and covered with liver spots.

She informed me that she is still an avid sun-bather and goes to a tanning salon 2-3 times a week.

I think we all know that sunscreen is hugely important, with sun exposure.

But I have never met a single person that uses sunscreen in a tanning bed.


----------



## Darla (Feb 4, 2009)

I have to admit that last post had some impact on me.

it was last sunday and i was going out for bagels and for some reason i stopped in the tanning place next door. i was so close to doing it sort of looking for a little color on my bod. I'm kind of glad i didn't . there i just threw away their brochure...


----------



## positivelybeaut (Feb 5, 2009)

I have to agree with Chelsey! I love to have some color. You can get cancer from just about anything these days and it doesn't seem that we take as much precaution to preventing it from all those ways. I think that if you don't abuse it and it is in moderation it is OK. Burning on a regular basis is what causes the most damage to your skin. I live in NY, it is cold and wintery here and I like to have just a little color during the winter. Once a week in the bed is OK I think.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 5, 2009)

Snow reflects the sun, so you can still get a tan during winter, though of course not as much as during summer.

This afternoon i watched a video about burns, and there was a man testifying about his injuries. It wasn't from abusing of tannings beds or staying long hours on the beach, but once he got out of the hospital, he was told to avoid the sun during two years. I wonder what would the tan worshippers think or do if they had to go from their state to staying at home with special clothes to protect their new skin. It seems to me one extreme calls for its opposite reaction.

It's true you can get cancer from everything, and we probably don't use as much sunscreen as we should. To me, that is no excuse. I am possibly at risk for two cancers, so i don't want to add a third, and i think it's so easy to prevent skin cancer i would have no excuse if i had one.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 5, 2009)

I completely agree!


----------



## Asha* (Feb 6, 2009)

I do not tan, never had and never will.


----------



## positivelybeaut (Feb 12, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Snow reflects the sun, so you can still get a tan during winter, though of course not as much as during summer. 
This afternoon i watched a video about burns, and there was a man testifying about his injuries. It wasn't from abusing of tannings beds or staying long hours on the beach, but once he got out of the hospital, he was told to avoid the sun during two years. I wonder what would the tan worshippers think or do if they had to go from their state to staying at home with special clothes to protect their new skin. It seems to me one extreme calls for its opposite reaction.

It's true you can get cancer from everything, and we probably don't use as much sunscreen as we should. To me, that is no excuse. I am possibly at risk for two cancers, so i don't want to add a third, and i think it's so easy to prevent skin cancer i would have no excuse if i had one.

I know that the snow reflects the sun but how do get a natural tan in the winter when your all bundled up? I really feel for the man who was burned, or for any one that has suffered something like that. Protecting your skin is important. I still don't mind hitting the tanning bed once a week sometime once every two weeks for 15 min. in the winter. I don't think that it does any more damage than smoking, drinking etc. We all have some bad habbit that is probably worse than tanning.


----------



## johnnylove57 (Feb 12, 2009)

Asians perceive tanning as bad, however most American perceive as good.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 12, 2009)

Originally Posted by *positivelybeaut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know that the snow reflects the sun but how do get a natural tan in the winter when your all bundled up? I really feel for the man who was burned, or for any one that has suffered something like that. Protecting your skin is important. I still don't mind hitting the tanning bed once a week sometime once every two weeks for 15 min. in the winter. I don't think that it does any more damage than smoking, drinking etc. We all have some bad habbit that is probably worse than tanning.



True. I think one of the reasons i don't like tanning beds is i have a light skin that burns before tanning, and tan doesn't go very far either. So a nice tan seems like a fairly impossible thing for me, and it looses its charm. And i guess my anticonformist side likes being pale when the fashion is about being tanned.


----------



## MusicNMakeup (Feb 13, 2009)

Take it from a lady that's always been out in the sun getting a tan or going to tanning salons.........it's BAD for your skin. Especially the tanning salons. they're worse than the sun's rays.

I use Mystic tan and I also have an HVLP compressor with 4 different tanning solutions, bronzers, glimmers and a portable tanning pop up tent. I do those now because tanning dried my skin and gave me skin spots.

Most of my friends my age that have sunbathed all their lives are called "leather face".........lol....that's not nice and I don't call them that, but their faces and chests show the damage from the sun.

There's a really inexpensive lotion that works well if you give it a few hours; Jergen's Natural Glow Daily Moisturizer and it comes in light, dark and darker. I use that alot. Just remember to blend it in well and wash your hands when you're done applying it.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 13, 2009)

Tanning is bad no way that you cut it, in addition, the lighter your skin, the higher your risk for skin cancer because the the limited amount of pigmentation in the skin. Tanning beds are just as bad, they are doing the same thing that the sun would do. If you dont desire to be pale, try something that you can simply wash off, or something that will give you gradual color, because the sun will give you something you cant wash off.


----------



## Jolanka (Feb 26, 2009)

Tanning is BAD!! It ages skin, can cause skin cancer...

Personally, I prefer to stay pale or use a self tanning cream and stay wrinkle-free as long as possible.


----------



## candygalore (Feb 27, 2009)

I agree with all of you guys that stuff is bad for your skin...........


----------



## BelleBeryl (Mar 2, 2009)

I have never tanned ! great skin at 49 yrs


----------



## Jolanka (Mar 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *BelleBeryl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have never tanned ! great skin at 49 yrs My Mom has never tanned either, she'll turn 54 this year and her skin still looks amazing!!


----------



## kuuipo415 (Mar 3, 2009)

Tanning is never good for you....only good that it will do to you is that you look hot! I love tanning, been doing it for 3 years+, and will keep on continuing. I know its really bad for my skin but I love looking tan and I do it very sparingly. so no, i am not a tanaholic yet lol!


----------



## Katie Peel (Mar 4, 2009)

Bad-Bad-Bad!! Even tanning beds expose the skin to unwanted UV rays. Tan skin will look good for the moment, but premature wrinkles are a much tougher fix than pale skin.

My vote is with the SPRAY TAN all the way!!

Spray tans are quickly growing in popularity. A healthy alternative to sun bathing and tanning beds, spray tans are becoming available in salons everywhere. It is important to do things right to get the most natural looking spray tan.

--Shower or bathe right before getting the tan. It is best not to get wet for eight hours after getting the tan. The spray needs plenty of time to set in the skin.

--Shave right before you go get the tan. Shaving over the spray tan can shorten the life of the tan by days. If you wax, get that done days before the spray also.

--Wear loose clothing to get the tan. Wearing tighter clothing such as jeans or a tight shirt will wipe the spray tan off before it can set well. Throw on a loose t-shirt and baggy knit pants to leave the salon in.

--Go clean to get the tan. Donâ€™t wear any perfume, deodorant or body sprays on the skin. These can prevent the spray tan from soaking into the skin and may result in spots or stains.

--Exfoliate your skin before getting the tan. Gently exfoliate in the shower or bath. This can be done with a loofah sponge or an exfoliating body scrub. Be careful not to damage skin by scrubbing too hard, and dry off with a gentle patting of the towel.

--Remove the previous spray tan before getting another. Soak in a warm bath once the tan begins to fade. Use a towel to gently rub off flakes of color.

---

Katie

Support Specialist

Skin Laboratory


----------



## smallpuppy (Mar 7, 2009)

It's really bad! I'm 24 and I already have fine lines around my eyes thanks to going to tanning beds. I have to use an eye cream and I hate that everytime I get my makeup professionally done I'm always asked what type of eye cream am I using. IS it that obvious!!!

I absolutely love the way I look with a tan. I couldn't use a selftanner because I always ended up with orange skin. I live in Olahoma and over here they have a new technology called Versa Spa it's like mystic tanning but WAYYYY better. This is what I use now. The color is amazing and even!


----------



## positivelybeaut (Mar 8, 2009)

Originally Posted by *smallpuppy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's really bad! I'm 24 and I already have fine lines around my eyes thanks to going to tanning beds. I have to use an eye cream and I hate that everytime I get my makeup professionally done I'm always asked what type of eye cream am I using. IS it that obvious!!! I absolutely love the way I look with a tan. I couldn't use a selftanner because I always ended up with orange skin. I live in Olahoma and over here they have a new technology called Versa Spa it's like mystic tanning but WAYYYY better. This is what I use now. The color is amazing and even!

I wouldn't mind trying that. Is it exsprnsive and how long does it last? Also when it starts to come off does it get patchy?


----------



## tika (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm in the "no" category too. I read a story in a women's magazine a few years ago about a girl who had spent summers laying out, until she was about 25. She died of skin cancer at 29 years old. I'm a redhead, so of course I'm all about the sun protection. At age 16 I started using sunscreen to try to fade my freckles, and later in college I learned in my genetics and biology classes exactly what UV light does to the cell and DNA. The added benefit of avoiding the sun is looking young.

The gradual tanners really are a great way to add a little color. I like L'Oreal's Sublime Bronze Gradual Self-Tanning Lotion. To me, it smells better than most tanning lotions.

Of course, everyone has a choice. Just make sure that you are as informed as possible about outcomes.


----------



## RepOslow (Apr 7, 2009)

Deff most bad, Melanotan 1/2 is a much better opinion if you want to get tan. My buddy tans in the saloon about a lot and he looks great now. But I keep telling him, that he'll look like a raisin in a couple of years



Also, you can get vitamin D from a lot of other sources.


----------



## mikaelad (Mar 5, 2014)

It's bad. There's no question about it. Even if you don't do it to the point of looking like a leather bag, it still puts you at a much higher risk for cancer.There are 170,000 skin cancer cases every year that result from tanning beds and the FDA has proposed warning for tanning beds. The argument that everything gives you cancer is foolish, when the risk of something like this is so high and proven. Every year there are more new cases of skin cancer than colon, lung, breast, and prostate cancer combined. It's a serious issue. If you're really really desire a tan, then it's better to use a sunless tanning lotion or spray tan. Just make sure to wear goggles, a nose clip, and keep your mouth closed if you're going the spray route, because if the chemical used (dihydroxyacetone) gets into your lungs, it can cause DNA mutations and lead to birth defects. They have some that are called organic spray tans, but I believe they still use the same chemical.


----------



## Jeaniney (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow, the revival of a 5 year old thread! I feel like I'm looking at an antique.


----------



## mikaelad (Mar 5, 2014)

I must have overlooked the date. I just came across the post and got passionate about the topic. 2009 is a long time ago. But, it's interesting to hear about all the research that has come along since then on the topic.


----------



## SavvyNicole (Mar 24, 2014)

Please don't tan. The media is always exposing the negative health effects of it. Honestly, in my opinion, it doesn't even make people look good. It makes them look orange rather than tan. And anyway, I think lighter skin tones look beautiful as well as darker skin tones. I'm naturally a little darker skinned because I have Mexican in me; but it's not like it makes life any better. It's harder to match makeup tones, too.


----------

